# Whats better package?



## doridona (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi.

What is better package to get Hollywood lushy sound, not too dark...
1. Metropolis Arks - All
2. Spitfire Symphonic Stuff + Spitfire percussion
3. Berlin Full Orchestra
4. Anything else you think


----------



## bryla (Mar 5, 2020)

CineSamples for the Hollywood sound.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 9, 2020)

doridona said:


> What is better package to get Hollywood lushy sound



EW Hollywood Orchestra, of course.


----------



## mojamusic (Mar 10, 2020)

Berlin Orchestra


----------



## RogiervG (Apr 3, 2020)

Lush can mean different things... e.g. bright sounding music (EQ/recording wise) or even epic (in your face, big sections) or lots or legato usage etc etc etc..

so....
define not too dark...and lush in your own words.. maybe we understand better what you are after.


----------

